# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 37)



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2019)

*What would be some good ideas to help the woodworking industry close the skills gap?*
*

*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2019)

I think one of the biggest things would be to get young people interested in wood working and creating things with their hands. Somehow support the schools or sponsor woodshop programs. School shop classes teach the basic skills that are the building blocks of the skills needed for a lifelong journey of wood working skill development. I have very fond memories of my own journey through school wood shop classes and how it imprinted on me. Shop classes have all but disappeared from public schools due to budget cuts. Maybe if manufacturers could sponsor and donate to school shop classes it might further the interest in the craft and teach young people that there is more to life than just computers. I remember metal shop, wood shop, electronics, building trades and auto shop classes just to name a few, these are all but gone now and a rarity in schools today.
School shop classes should be brought back and maybe the industry could help with that in some way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## David Hill (Sep 8, 2019)

I think the mechanisms are in place already. With "reality" type shows, youtube, and all the "how to" things, and some tv shows out, I believe there's a possibility of a "renaissance" of sorts if it goes "viral" at some point. All it takes is for folks to think it's _cool_ to do things by hand or by themselves.
Other ways are to have demos at "market" venues, well or better publicized club meetings, or for those that like to speak--go to Rotary, Lions Club, etc--they're always looking for programs.
We have a whole generation of possibility---we've all bemoaned the fact that most of the young'uns can't even identify common tools, much less build things on their own. Some schools are bringing back "Shop" class, but finding a shortage of qualified Teachers (not hard to believe).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## CWS (Sep 8, 2019)

Bring woodshop back into schools.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 8, 2019)

Bringing shop back won't be enough (sadly) so find a way to incorporate w say robotics and kids would flock to it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2019)

I agree with all the above. I do think there is a swing back to these things going on. David is right, YouTube has been a great to show all these skills to young people, and to show them that others are doing these things. I believe we will see a resurgence of "skills training " and schools coming. Young people are realizing that a traditional 4 year degree doesn't guarantee you a successful life, and you have no job and a mountain of debt after school sometimes. Trade jobs are in higher demand as the people that have been doing these jobs retire. I believe companies need to do more recruiting and training, get people interested and show kids they have options.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 8, 2019)

They definitely need to bring shop classes back to the primary education levels. As with any trades, I think our youth are being led astray as to the opportunity out there besides stupid college degrees that will do nothing but accumulate debt and no job opportunities.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2019)

Shop class and home economics should be mandatory in all school programs. My father had a fit when I took Food Service in Junior Highschool. Then his sister told him Home Ec was mandatory for all boys in their school system, and shop was mandatory for all girls. Then it was sorta OK. 

I've always felt comfortable in the kitchen because of that experience, and have always been a damn good cook because of my comfort level. It's the exposure, getting them in the class and getting them comfortable with it, gaining the confidence in one's abilities, that generates life long interests in those that will be interested over time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2019)

Shut off their computers, phones, gadgets...and work hands on. Our grandson remembers more when he's used his hands and brain. We live in a throw away society so some younger generations don't take the pride and the patience to fix and/or make something. It starts at home and continues in the classroom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 8, 2019)

I have no answer. People will find a way if they have an interest and drive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

